# LeBron getting dunked on controversy.



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Coming up on ESPN First Take they are about to talk about LeBron James getting posterized at his own camp yesterday. No footage available as LeBron and Nike demanded all people with cameras and footage at the event give it up. Thoughts?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i was there, and im tellin you it was nasty. like bridget the midget taking bukkake shots kinda nasty.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Ha-HA (nelson laugh)


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

So the kids name was Jordan Crawford. He's a college student, and after he dunked on LeBron, LBJ went over to a Nike rep. They had a convo, and 5 minutes later all cameras and film were being confiscated. 

This guy more and more is showing what a sore loser and egomaniac he is. Not shaking hands, calling Ariza a liar, now this. He's such a great player but it gets harder and harder by each story that comes out on him to like him.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Man that sounds ****ing funny.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Links yet?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Links yet?


Not that I've seen. It was just discussed on 1st and 10 which is part of First Take on ESPN 2. I think the show repeats at noon eastern. So if there is no link yet, you can check it out there if you want.



EDIT: http://gary-parrish.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/6271764/15942689

There you go.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonder what Skippy thinks of this.


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

We are not witnesses.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Somebody had to sneak out a video on a phone or something


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

For some reason I see Michael Jordan doing something similar especially after losing in the postseason. 

I'm not trying to necessarily defend Lebron James but generally speaking I don't think scrubs are supposed to dunk over the star players in these kind of events. NBA players more than likely don't really try their hardest either and probably aren't looking to posterize nobodies. Perhaps there was trash talk involved as well.

In any case I'd love to see the vid and can understand why James and Nike wouldn't want this **** to hit youtube


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

This is just more fuel to the Lebron is childish fire. At this rate he's going to be one of the more disliked players in the league by real fans of the game in 2 years.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

stevemc said:


> This is just more fuel to the Lebron is childish fire. At this rate he's going to be one of the more disliked players in the league by real fans of the game in 2 years.


espically if he goes to New York


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138948&page=4 picture by phong

hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Lol damn the internet is a great and horrible thing


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is going to be hot 

it's like lebron's sex tape without the sex


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

DANNY said:


> this is going to be hot
> 
> it's like lebron's sex tape without the sex


bwahahahahahaaaaa

I don't know if I should be concerned about you or not but that is ****ing hilarious either way.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

what the heck. for some reason none of the other posts in this thread are loading for me. did lebron confiscate this thread too?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

DANNY said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138948&page=4 picture by phong
> 
> hilarious :rofl:


Best picture ever.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DANNY said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138948&page=4 picture by phong
> 
> hilarious :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a diva.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Damn. somebody caught feelings. would love to see the tapes, it's a shame but at least it'll turn into some kind of myth if the tapes are never seen. 

These "Witnesses" comments and that pic got me dying over here. :lol:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Why did they give them the tape!? Was there any rules about videotaping not being allowed!? They would have to fight me and knock me out cold to get my ****.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Good point, i was just thinking that. It ain't like it's Secret Service asking for the tapes, why'd they let em go so easy?


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

^ Yea that does go against cameraman 101.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

An alternate and non-controversial option would be for Lebron to hand over his paycheck for the season.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jakain said:


> ^ Yea that does go against cameraman 101.


They should have swapped the tapes on them. Not like they were checking the tapes right then and there.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Must have paid the dude.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Don't worry, we still have video of the crab dribble he did against the Wizards.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

This is just hype by nike. It's to generate interest and make people think they can be like lebron.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He is now officially downgraded to Princess James.


----------



## Sleepepro (Oct 24, 2008)

mo76 said:


> This is just hype by nike. It's to generate interest and make people think they can be like lebron.


you mean getting dunked on? I wouldn't want to be Lebron

Lebron should have just let it slide, at least that way people would've been like "oh Lebron let him do that on purpose" instead of "Lebron's being a big baby"


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

LeBron could have used this moment to teach the kids that anything is possible. Why would he care about being dunked on ? It happens to everyone in the league at one point or another. 

Being a baby won't help in NY,it will just fuel the fire against himself by the press.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

LA68 said:


> *LeBron could have used this moment to teach the kids that anything is possible. Why would he care about being dunked on ?* It happens to everyone in the league at one point or another.
> 
> Being a baby won't help in NY,it will just fuel the fire against himself by the press.


While I don't completely doubt that this whole thing could be a PR stunt (now-a-days anything is possible), why would he confiscate tapes? (assuming the story is true) if all he was doing was teaching a lesson. doesn't make much sense now, does it?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I highly doubt this is a LeBron/Nike PR stunt. Why? Because this fits right in with all the other recent incidents we've seen lately with Queen James. This is just making him look even worse.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron's my favorite player but he's been acting like a ***** lately. Why does he care so much that he got dunked on? Honestly, confiscating the tapes???:whiteflag:

Every great player has been dunked on by a poor man's scrub in their lives...jesus grow a pair Lebron.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

That's a ***** move


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron's my favorite player but he's been acting like a ***** lately. Why does he care so much that he got dunked on? Honestly, confiscating the tapes???:whiteflag:
> 
> Every great player has been dunked on by a poor man's scrub in their lives...jesus grow a pair Lebron.


I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

LA68 said:


> LeBron could have used this moment to teach the kids that *anything is possible*. Why would he care about being dunked on ? It happens to everyone in the league at one point or another.
> 
> Being a baby won't help in NY,it will just fuel the fire against himself by the press.


i think kg already took that slogan. anything is possibaaaaaaaaaal.

since coming into the league lebron hasn't done much wrong, but lately he's been on a mean streak. pfft. couldn't even recruit artest. then again, two Rons don't make a right


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Here we go guys. I found the video:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, if this true! Grow up, Lebron everyone gets jammed on.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Brandon Real said:


> Here we go guys. I found the video:


lol. This is exactly how I pictured it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not a Lebron fan, but everybody gets dunked on, I don't see why they would make such a big deal out of it to confiscate cameras. That makes it even worse.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Brandon Real said:


> Here we go guys. I found the video:


:rofl:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

stevemc said:


> lol. This is exactly how I pictured it.


The boy gets his vietnams.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He called Ariza a liar? That's more interesting to me than getting dunked on.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Cap said:


> He called Ariza a liar? That's more interesting to me than getting dunked on.


I read from another forum that Ariza actually denied (during the press conference or "post trade" interview interview of some sort) Lebron said he's be there for sure past 2010. He doesn't know where those reports came from...strange. What to believe?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

lol what a *****


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

LeBron is officially a bigger ***** than Kobe.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LeBron has been perfect up until this year. He is my favorite player in the NBA but all of the sudden he has been acting like a little *****, and a primadonna. He is the best player in the NBA imo, but he hasn't won anything, yet he's still walking around like his **** don't stink. Some things I can see, but this is simply a ***** move.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ariza did retract his statements and then I read about this incident. Do not **** with Nike. Phil Knight isnt a nice guy by the way. That man is creepy.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Props to Jordan Crawford. 

Here's an article I was reading about the incident...



> LeBron gets dunked on by Xavier player, confiscates all video
> By Chris Chase
> 
> It was assumed he was called "King James" because he reigns on the basketball court. But maybe LeBron James earned that nickname due to his tyrannical ways (in dealing with embarrassment).
> ...


More in the link here provided...

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basket...on-by-Xavier-player-confisca?urn=ncaab,175293


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

dunk was similar to this


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Lol the man got a chosen one tattoo across his back when he was 17. He's a gifted player, but very well coached and packaged. His style of play is tied into that as well. It's stupid for him to go to such lengths to protect his image, but whatever, he's still a great NBA player. I knew that one day fans will begin to sour on him once he darted showing some humanity. 

People love MJ damn near unconditionally cuz he never broke from his package.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hey i found some clips of Lebron being dunked on by Iguodala, not a facial really but still very nice

and suddenly Youtube is down???


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> Lol the man got a chosen one tattoo across his back when he was 17. He's a gifted player, but very well coached and packaged. His style of play is tied into that as well. It's stupid for him to go to such lengths to protect his image, but whatever, he's still a great NBA player. I knew that one day fans will begin to sour on him once he darted showing some humanity.
> 
> People love MJ damn near unconditionally cuz he never broke from his package.


mg:
When did we go from Lebron getting dunked on to comparing his and MJ's packages?


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

because LBJ knows, no matter how many cars, houses and hoez he has, he still got dunked on by a college boy, and nothing can ever take that shame back!!!


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


>


thats basically how it went down, Tommy Lee came in with his Neutralizer and zapped everyone....what dunk :|


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im telling you Carter's the dunk of death had nothing on this.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

poor Lebron...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Lebron must watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B7U74Dg04k&feature=fvw


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Babir said:


> Lebron must watch this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B7U74Dg04k&feature=fvw


Repped!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

LeBron is my dude but that was a ***** move by him.

I know somebody had a camera phone though.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

stevemc said:


> mg:
> When did we go from Lebron getting dunked on to comparing his and MJ's packages?


I'm sorry, I get a little excited. :evil:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> LeBron is my dude but that was a ***** move by him.
> 
> I know somebody had a camera phone though.


He or she is probably shot right now and the phone is somewhere in Area 51.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Babir said:


> Lebron must watch this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B7U74Dg04k&feature=fvw


That was a great vid.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

That guy could say he beat MJ in a 1 on 1 basketball game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's funny is that if the tape was just let go this wouldn't be a big deal at all. A dunk in a pickup game? By hiding the tape Lebron brought even more attention to it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...is Skip Bayless actually right about Lebron James?!?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's funny is that if the tape was just let go this wouldn't be a big deal at all. A dunk in a pickup game? By hiding the tape Lebron brought even more attention to it.


Exactly, people are only making it as big as deal as him/Nike did.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's funny is that if the tape was just let go this wouldn't be a big deal at all. A dunk in a pickup game? By hiding the tape Lebron brought even more attention to it.



Yep, how many of you even remember this? Start the video at about 0:55


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

From every eyewitness account that I have read, every single one has been the same.. That the dunk on James was indeed a nasty dunk, and was nothing short of embarrassing for James.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Nick Young's dunk on LeBron James, which hasn't been confiscated yet.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Tragedy said:


> I'm sorry, I get a little excited. :evil:


oh, wow, did'nt know you swing that way too, pm me sometimes bro.



Babir said:


> Lebron must watch this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B7U74Dg04k&feature=fvw


lol. mj is the greatest trash talker in history. "dont get mad coz im just too good for you" adidas? i just noticed that"


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys, its all just a fabricated story. There's no video evidence because it never happened.

No one ever dunked over Lebron. No one ever has, or ever will. Hes too good for that. Dunking over Lebron is about as realistic as building a ladder to the moon. I mean, sure, if you're delusional you could trick yourself into thinking its possible, but its just something that would never work. Believe me, I've tried.......


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

mj: any questions about it?
wayans:how you feel? thats what i want to know, how you feel?
mj: about what?
wayans:how do you feel about being humiliated?
Mj: in life , in your game,you get dunked on, you get crossed over, it all happens.
wayans: but at your own camp? 
mj: sure, it does'nt bother me
wayans: take your picture down and put roger's 

lol.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Guys, its all just a fabricated story. There's no video evidence because it never happened.
> 
> No one ever dunked over Lebron. No one ever has, or ever will. Hes too good for that. Dunking over Lebron is about as realistic as building a ladder to the moon. I mean, sure, if you're delusional you could trick yourself into thinking its possible, but its just something that would never work. Believe me, I've tried.......


There.

After few optimistic twerps in this thread that somehow tried to screw this into "well I bet Jordan did the same" thread (how shockingly unexpected), I can't really say, and nobody else for that matter, that I'm surprised.

I've been saying this for a long long time, the guys a fabricated, fraudulent, self-aggrandizing piece of *beeeeeep*.


I can't believe how can anyone older than 9 buy into his wannabe projected image of a "good kid from around da block"

LOL guy's practically Cristiano Ronaldo of the NBA, only he doesnt wear pink flowers in his hair, but knowing what a delusional attention whore he is, you can't put a definite no to that one yet.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> mj: any questions about it?
> wayans:how you feel? thats what i want to know, how you feel?
> mj: about what?
> wayans:how do you feel about being humiliated?
> ...


LMFAO that's awesome! Good for Roger, and even good for MJ, show's he's human, and more importantly gave Roger the greatest feel good story of his life to tell generations after generations in his family.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DNKO said:


> LOL guy's practically Cristiano Ronaldo of the NBA, only he doesnt wear pink flowers in his hair, but knowing what a delusional attention whore he is, you can't put a definite no to that one yet.


so you're saying he's the best player of his sport in the world? surprised to hear you finally say it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> so you're saying he's the best player of his sport in the world? surprised to hear you finally say it.


We're talking about Lebron the spoiled little *****, not Lebron the basketball player.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron James...officially the most hated ball player ever. lol

(which is also a testament to his greatness...but that's another debate)


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Anyone catch the ESPN interview with Crawford? Kid really down plays it but the way they describe the "High School Kids" reaction is where I think Lebron's ego was hurt. Jordan (Crawford) could care less about the whole ordeal is the impression I get.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Lebron James...officially the most hated ball player ever. lol
> 
> (which is also a testament to his greatness...but that's another debate)


So Terrell Owens is the greatest football player this decade... 

LeBron James is a great basketball player but some of this stuff is brought out by his own behavior.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

rocketeer said:


> so you're saying he's the best player of his sport in the world? surprised to hear you finally say it.


Cristiano Ronaldo is not the _best_ player now so.....there.

But you may try to prove me otherwise, even though I highly doubt you even know what an offside is, let alone the reason why do you consider Cristiano Ronaldo the "best".

LeNixon got away with this one.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

By the way I wasn't aware that LeNixon supports the Iranian ways of democracy

"Give us your videotapes from your own cameras because nobody is allowed to see it"

LOL

And let's not forget..

When his high school team came to Philly to play Strawberry Mansion, the game was aired on ESPN. 

Maurice Rice (the guy that broke Wilt's public league scoring record) crossed the hell out of LeNixon.

It didnt make the highlights, duh, but those simple boring Nixon's layups sure did.









Such a likable guy - but hated. Why oh why is he hated oh can someone tell me?

All hail LeNix.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

DNKO said:


> By the way I wasn't aware that LeNixon supports the Iranian ways of democracy
> 
> "Give us your videotapes from your own cameras because nobody is allowed to see it"
> 
> ...


If you dont mind me asking, does his actual performance on the basketball court leave you in awe, or just aggravate you?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

So, you're going offtopic on this?

Listen man I don't care about your man crush on his 38 year old lookin ***, he's a dweeb on and off the court, lame sore loser and a bad sport.

I don't care about his mumble-tumble-crab dribble basketball style.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

DNKO said:


> So, you're going offtopic on this?
> 
> Listen man I don't care about your man crush on his 38 year old lookin ***, he's a dweeb on and off the court, lame sore loser and a bad sport.
> 
> I don't care about his mumble-tumble-crab dribble basketball style.


I'm just attempting to acquire some basis for your elevated hatred. I think this entire scenario with him getting dunked on and leading the raid to confiscate the tapes is asinine. However, I'm not the one using this scenario to relish in a free pass to go off topic and completely degrade one of the best individuals to play a sport that we are fans of, and I was just trying to get some background on what appears to be your blind hatred. carry on Mr. Rosen.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

DNKO said:


> But you may try to prove me otherwise, even though I highly doubt you even know what an offside is, let alone the reason why do you consider Cristiano Ronaldo the "best".


and as usual, you are wrong.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Tooeasy said:


> I'm just attempting to acquire some basis for your elevated hatred. I think this entire scenario with him getting dunked on and leading the raid to confiscate the tapes is asinine. However, I'm not the one using this scenario to relish in a free pass to go off topic and completely degrade one of the best individuals to play a sport that we are fans of, and I was just trying to get some background on what appears to be your blind hatred. carry on Mr. Rosen.


I hope you don't actually talk like that in real life.

Back to topic. Whatever you James dames try to come up with, well, facts are facts and confiscated tapes in a "free country" are, well, inevitable truth.

So, while you try to strut your way around this and accomplish a "forum thread victory", we all know that nobody outside these small communities will break to much science on this.

"LeBron's guys confiscated the tapes when he got dunked on by some kid"
"Go figure"

"LeBron ran off the court after taking his annual playoff L"
"Who cares he's a dweeb anyway"

"LeBron James team is never desperate"
"What...an expansion team?"

And so on.

So in order for you to get your point across, you must set yourself on a campaign troughout the America to spread the truth. Organize rallies, public speeches and pay for some infomercials on the local TV stations.

Best of luck.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

rocketeer said:


> and as usual, you are wrong.


a) lame reply to something you don't know jack ish about
b) football is more than your 1 minute ESPN overview that you know about

So there.

I won't argue on this with you, you can't provide anything of value to "prove" this

Only thing you can come up with is;

"as usual you don't know"

"you don't know"

"I know and you don't"

Which is pretty sad but at the same time, expected.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

DNKO said:


> I hope you don't actually talk like that in real life.
> 
> Back to topic. Whatever you James dames try to come up with, well, facts are facts and confiscated tapes in a "free country" are, well, inevitable truth.
> 
> ...


I can talk in a much different tone if you prefer. Its dumb ****in retarded of you to blow a scenario like this out of proportion and pull up random meaningless pictures in an attempt to solidify a point thats as hard as jello. Lebron confiscated the tapes by all accounts, not his "guys", which means the blame for this whole thing lays on his shoulders. The fact that you are sitting here with a raging semi over this **** is whats really funny to me, thats all.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Whatever floats your boat kid.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> and as usual, you are wrong.


So you think Christano Ronaldo is the best player in the world???


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you think Christano Ronaldo is the best player in the world???


The argument is there to make it if he wanted. It's between him and Messi, both have different attributes which make them a cut above the rest, somewhat like Kobe and LeBron. Would ultimately come down to opinion.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you think Christano Ronaldo is the best player in the world???


the argument is absolutely there. there is very good reason that he's the defending fifa world player of the year(though i don't expect him to win it this year and doing so doesn't necessarily make him the best player in the world).

i just thought it was funny that dnko would call lebron the cristiano ronaldo of the nba when that very easily can just be taken as him being the best player in the world(which lebron certainly is).

where dnko is absolutely wrong(as usual) is in his assumptions about me and which sports i follow.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This is nothing new for Lebron. He got dunked on twice by C. Lee in the ECFs. It was funny because ESPN tried to hide that footage as much as possible, LOL!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

saw this somewhere else


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rodman got Twitter? Cool! Last time I checked, he didn't.

I'm following a few NBA players but the only one that is really worth it is Shaq.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> saw this somewhere else


That's exactly what he should do; release the tape and tell everyone he had a lapse in judgment. Otherwise things could get real ugly.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> This is nothing new for Lebron. He got dunked on twice by C. Lee in the ECFs. It was funny because ESPN tried to hide that footage as much as possible, LOL!


Not taking anything away from Courtney Lee, but Lebron came from behind trying to swat the ball on those "posters"...those were nice dunks but weak "posters" IMO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEwf9uj8d0I

For reference, those are lebron dunks that I think can be characterized as true "posters":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFl-66WrF_o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWg5_So6XBs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baXnhJQlajY


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

A lot of professional athletes are coming out and chastising LeBron, and for good reason. I'm just surprised athletes from other spots like the NFL are also condemning James actions. So much for LeBron's maturing and professionalism. It seems like Brons well constructed marketing/public persona is being cracked, and were seeing rays of light that are portraying a very different LeBron James. DNKO makes a good point about James, when LeBron is out about in public and wearing shirts like check my stats, and MVP, it is grossly egotistical, and self serving. There are really no two ways about it. Plus with LeBrons past two seasons of playoff disappointment in losing to the Boston Celtics, and Orlando Magic, he's showing to be a sore loser. It's true other guy's have walked off the court, and not shook hands IE Larry Bird, however what isn't true is that Bird ignored the media, and didn't congratulate the other team after the game, because that he did do. James would do that ? yeah right!

And I don't believe the Cavs are going to win the championship next year either, I'm sure James will again run off the court, duck the media, and run to mommy to be coddled, and days later tell the media how he's a winner! Now the fact Bron and Nike are going to the extent of hiding videos because a young and up coming player put him on a poster, Sorry but Bron Bron seems to be beyond self absorbed now, and completely out of touch IMO. And no we can't say his attitude is what builds a winner, because LeBron James, as Skip Bayless points out, hasn't won any championships. And he may never win any, especially with all the great young talent coming into the league, and all these amazing stacked Vet teams in the Lakers, Spurs, Celtics, and Magic.


----------



## michelangelo (Apr 29, 2009)

As I said, Queen James.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

> From Kobe’s Basketball Academy tonight, Kobe accepted the challenge of a one-on-one game with a trash-talking-happy camper.
> 
> Earlier in the day, when we were filming the courts with Kobe roaming them watching his campers, the camper told Kobe he’d “need lotion for his feet when he was done.” Kobe, beaming at his young camper, responded with, “I’ve got a long list of people like you.” The trash talking continued on in a fun, competitive way; both smiling at each other.
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpmR5IeINts

lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

> Kobe, laughing, responded back with: “I also won’t get dunked on in my own camp.”


BURRRRRRRRRRRRN!!!!!! oh my. nfire:



:rofl2:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

But when I was saying how fraudulent and pathetic LeReceing James is, I was "blowing things out of proportion and got blinded by my hate towards him"

Yeah right.

Guy's a certified dweeb from now on.













Holly bejesus this is just straight embarrassing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpmR5IeINts
> 
> lol


Might just be me, might just be because I've been drinking, but that sounds very, very pre meditated.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

DNKO said:


> But when I was saying how fraudulent and pathetic LeReceing James is, I was "blowing things out of proportion and got blinded by my hate towards him"
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> ...


90% of basketball fans would enjoy seeing it. However, the main reasoning for our interest is not solely just seeing it, its the fact that we can't because of this scenario. if it was available to the public, this would be no more than a blurb to help get us through the long offseason.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Man Kobe was funny. Nike should try to repair this thing and make a Puppet commercial where lil dez dunks over Lebron and Kobe is laughing to Lebron.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpmR5IeINts
> 
> lol



Lmao, below the belt!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> As I said, Queen James.


Show the proper respect....

That's Princess Crab to you sir.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LOL. Reading the thread, i kept waiting for someone to tell it was all a fraud, or an hoax, or a PR stunt, or whatever.

Are you kidding me? Lebron ordering the seizure of tapes becuase he got dunked on on a meaningless play?

Man, dude is such a loser! 

It's getting quite embarrassing, really. Nike's "MJ Redux" is in need for an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

8 Pages!!!!


WOW!!! A true sign of admiration, love and respect is when you can't stop talking about someone.


EDIT: Except when it comes to Kobe. People reeeeeeeeeeeeeally dislike him and relish opportunities to put him down.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

If he had just done nothing about it and laughed it off and gave the guy a high five nobody would have even seen it or cared. Since he seized the tapes not only does it make him look like a *****, but also makes everyone want to see it. What an idiot.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Edit - Crossed wires. My bad.

Witness Protection poster is hilarious.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Might just be me, might just be because I've been drinking, but that sounds very, very pre meditated.


Haha, I watched the clip before reading the rest of the posts here and thought to myself, "Someone is definitely going to say, whether they're joking or not, that Kobe put the kid up to this just so he can take the cheap shot at Lebron." I totally felt like I was psychic today... like I had ESPN or something (see what I did there?)


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This whole situation is hilarious, it's really making the offseason not seem so bad.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

First things first there's no way around it, LeBron is handling this whole situation like a middle school girl. Just let the tape get out, everyone gets dunked on at some point. 


Secondly a kid I went to High School with has an uncle that owns a restaurant in Cleveland frequented by LeBron. He claims LeBron never leaves a tip, and is one of the most rudest, crudest people he has ever met. 


With that being said this thread hasn't suprised me. DNKO, and AJ23 are having a field day with LeBron's actions as of late.


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.tonightshowwithconanobrien.com/video/episodes/#vid=1134533



Everyone go to the 9 minute mark. Just made my night. :lol:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ haha..saw that last night..funny. Conan Rocks!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

bball2223 said:


> Secondly a kid I went to High School with has an uncle that owns a restaurant in Cleveland frequented by LeBron. He claims LeBron never leaves a tip, and is one of the most rudest, crudest people he has ever met.


That does not surprise me at all. When I went to Macau a few years back to see the Magic - Cavs exhibition game he was the biggest jerk on the court. Other players waved and interacted with the fans but Lebron didn't, even when people called his name. He didn't want to be there and he made it REALLY obvious. Narcissistic *******.

Anyone have any Lebron stories they would like to share?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

9 pages? lol


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> 8 Pages!!!!
> 
> 
> WOW!!! A true sign of admiration, love and respect is when you can't stop talking about someone.
> ...





hendrix2430 said:


> 9 pages? lol


Thanks for contributing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> 8 Pages!!!!
> 
> 
> WOW!!! A true sign of admiration, love and respect is when you can't stop talking about someone.
> ...


This is probably the most ironic post in forum history.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Al Harrington with a facial.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

f22egl said:


> Al Harrington with a facial.


yum


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Brandon Real said:


> http://www.tonightshowwithconanobrien.com/video/episodes/#vid=1134533
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone go to the 9 minute mark. Just made my night. :lol:


Damn it doesn't work on my computer.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

This tape should be released for Jordan Crawford's sake. Lebron James is a human being. Of course he is going to get dunked on at some point. He and Nike are denying Jordan Crawford of some deserved recognition. This whole thing was taken care of very poorly. What the hell were James and Nike thinking was going to happen when they took the tapes? Of course people were going to talk. Now its blown up into a bigger story than it ever was supposed to be simply because we arent supposed to 'witness' Lebron James in a human manner.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

f22egl said:


> Thanks for contributing.


Contributing towards what exactly? 

All that needs to be said has been said already. Lebron's an egomaniac, a terrible person, a cheap ***, and should be executed. We all agree on that. Therefore, thread over.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> 9 pages? lol





Dynasty Raider said:


> 8 Pages!!!!
> 
> 
> WOW!!! A true sign of admiration, love and respect is when you can't stop talking about someone.
> ...


This thread is only on page 3. Fix your settings.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Contributing towards what exactly?


To the length of the thread.



hendrix2430 said:


> All that needs to be said has been said already. *Lebron's an egomaniac*, a terrible person, a cheap ***, and should be executed. We all agree on that. Therefore, thread over.


I think that's the only thing everyone agrees on.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> This thread is only on page 3. Fix your settings.


Seriously people need change their settings to 50 posts per page.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lebron is still the best player in the game though. off season controversies are the worst.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> Seriously people need change their settings to 50 posts per page.


Now we know why the site loads like **** sometimes. We got people wanting to read 50 post at a time making for larger queries on the database. :razz:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> DNKO, and AJ23 are having a field day with LeBron's actions as of late.


Waaa gwaaaan should I get offended by this?

So let me try to understand your logic, wait..

- long time ago, I said that he was a pathetic little 39 year old looking balding *****
- long time ago, I saw through his falsely humble antics and his shameless self-aggrandizing egomaniac nature
- and now, he just keeps proving those things to the whole wide world (at least to the people without "I Heart LeJames" sunglasses on) 

Oh I get it. I'm the "Skip Bayless" of this forum, so I'm bound to have a "field" "day" when things like this happen, correct?

Well, no. How the hell am I supposed to have a field day on this? Was this unexpected? No. Did it surprise me? No. So how is this a _field day_?


Check my $tats, mayne.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

annoying


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Uh, lest we forget he has a tattoo of "Chosen 1" on his back as a rookie. What do you expect?


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Chris Paul pokes fun at LeBron:



> Allegedly, Xavier sophomore Jordan Crawford dunked on James at one his basketball camps this month. The rumors say James immediately asked Nike reps to confiscate the video evidence, and Paul decided to come forward with his own story.
> 
> *"I dunked on him two or three days ago and he did the same thing to me," Paul said. "He took that footage too. It's ludicrous, man."*


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2009/07/12/a7c_zo_sider_0713.html


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

forget lebron in the dunk contest we should have a "dunk on lebron contest"


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

TMZ is releasing the footage tonight. 

http://www.tmz.com/2009/07/22/the-video-lebron-never-wanted-you-to-see/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

These guys should be able to find Bin Laden. They can locate anything.

On a more realistic note, Nike prolly gave this to them to get it out of the way once and for all.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I just dont see what the big deal was, its Basketball.. there are a ton of highly athletic guys that can throw down in peoples faces, i dont see it as egg on lebrons face, now if it was a video of some 5'3 140 pound guy knocking Brock Lesnar out id be more impressed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*The Video of Lebron getting dunked on to be released by TMZ tonight!*











> You know what we're talking about -- the legendary moment where some virtually unknown college kid blasted a two-handed dunk right in King James' FACE -- at his very own LeBron James summer basketball camp!!
> 
> LeBron's people and Nike reportedly confiscated all video proof of the moment LeBron got taken to the HOLE -- but we finally found the one SURVIVING copy of the moment LeBron became Le***** ... and it's awesome!!!!
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2009/07/22/the-video-lebron-never-wanted-you-to-see/

:banana:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: The Video of Lebron getting dunked on to be released by TMZ tonight!*

Already talked about in the Bron thread. Merge time!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DNKO said:


> Waaa gwaaaan



:whoknows:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

One thing that bothers me about this... (and like on the AND1 tour when they make guys leave the court for getting dunked on) is that all it does is encourage people not to challenge shots.

Every great shotblocker has been dunked on... every great player has been dunked on... generally, if you've been dunked on, it was because you were at least trying to get in the way... I watch street games (and some NBA games) where guys can't get out of the way fast enough, just out of fear of getting youtoubed (that's my new phrase by the way... getting 'youtubed' is the new version of getting 'posterized', I figure.)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=f21ecae1-4984-4ba4-9216-94ee996cd4c1

Overrated dunk


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Sad that it comes to this. It's pathetic that I'm even looking forward to seeing this.

Had Lebron not been such a dick, we would have already forgotten about this already.

EDIT: That's the dunk!!!?? Worse than that takes place 10 times a week. From the way it sounds, I figured Leborn was put on his *** like Dominique did Bird.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

:wtf: that was just a... dunk

nothing fancy about it

wow lebron must be a real whiny le*****


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

you cant see ****!!! if there isnt another copy from a different angle, this has been the biggest hyped up bull**** i've ever seen.

le***** for sure


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Only in the internet age...it would've been so much better if we had never seen it and kept this as a legend...we'd all have the kid jumping clean over Lebron Vinsanity style in our heads...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Lebron Dunked On Tape leaked???*

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=f21ecae1-4984-4ba4-9216-94ee996cd4c1

Anybody know if its real?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Lebron Dunked On Tape leaked???*

Merged


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hard to see really but it doesn't look like anyone is below or around him when he throws it down...

Why is LeBron wearing black and playing on the white jersey team? Confusing to keep track of what's going on.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bron wanted to toy around with the media and public, he has all fooled.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did anyone really think it was going to be better than this? Of course it's just a dunk. No one ever said he did a 360 over him or anything.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm sure from the normal side viewing angel it's better but not worth hiding from the public in the 1st place as we all figured.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

http://ebaumnation.com/2009/07/22/jordan-crawford-dunks-on-lebron-james

Better quality version of the Lebron 'Dont ask, Dont tell' dunk, hit the reps


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

This is all a scam by Nike.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

HB said:


> http://ebaumnation.com/2009/07/22/jordan-crawford-dunks-on-lebron-james
> 
> Better quality version of the Lebron 'Dont ask, Dont tell' dunk, hit the reps


Much better quality but the dunk was so blah.

I'm starting to feel that it was a publicity stunt.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wasn't even worth all the media hype.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ghiman said:


> Wasn't even worth all the media hype.


yup, woulda been a dead issue in one day if they had just shown the tape, now Lebron looks like a fool over something that is so petty


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

It was a decent dunk but nothing that LeBron should be embarrassed by. He looks worse because the tapes were confiscated.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Dunk wasn't even all that. Don't understand why nike had to confiscated the footage. Similiar to the dunks Courtney Lee had in the playoffs, IMO.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I was expecting to be underwhelmed... and yet, I was still underwhelmed...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Great strategy by Nike. They hyped it up so much, now when we see it, we are all like meh.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lebron was screwed from the get go on this one. either we were all gonna be underwhelemd about the dunk and wonder what the hell the fuss was about(happened) or the dunk wouldve been off the hinges and everyone would have been clowin him for getting worked over by a no name college kid. He shouldve just cracked some jokes and made a commercial about it, in that light nobody would be able to have a negative slant on it


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The dunk wasn't that nasty but LeBron's *****assness was what made it a bigger deal than it really was.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Wasn't even worth all the media hype.


where is PDB and his crusade against ugly *** sigs when you need him?


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

dumb


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you ****ing kidding me? Seriously? That's the dunk all the people at the camp were calling "as nasty as you'll see"? Seriously? That's what all this controversy was about. What a joke.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the dunk should of at least consist of crawford stuffing his nuts on lebron's face. this is weak WEAK I TELL YOU


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Better angle and much higher quality. You're welcome.

http://ebaumnation.com/2009/07/22/jordan-crawford-dunks-on-lebron-james


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont suppose Lebron gave him a handshake afterwards.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

at least lebron didn't punch the guy, like KG did in his timberwolves days.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Legend-Like said:


> I dont suppose Lebron gave him a handshake afterwards.


He ran to the back and called his mom, told her he was on his way home.

He texted Crawford a few days later congratulating him.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

disappointing.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

LeBron just looks so lazy in going for the block, obviously nothing spectacular, but he got dunked on facial style none the less....


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

I was expecting this to at least top the dunk I saw in college, where this street player did a one-hand cradle dunk in Xavier McDaniel's face. I agree, LeBron James' handlers look like the bigger idiots, because this wasn't worth confiscating.

Considering this was essentially a pickup game at a basketball camp, I don't expect LeBron to be in all-out competition mode. The issue is how overrated the dunk is, similar to John Starks' overrated "dunk" on Michael Jordan in the '93 Eastern Conference finals.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

A poster of it would be cool though. Maybe SLAM will make the dunk the 'SLAMADAMONTH'


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

and now Nike has contacted Xavier and told them if the kid doesn't be quiet about the dunk they will their team sponsorship.......I'm really starting to be turned off by Lebron and Nike....


----------



## Interrobang (May 23, 2009)

Unless it's a huge Nike cover-up. Maybe this is a separate dunk and there really isn't any footage of the LeShame dunk.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

68topls said:


> and now Nike has contacted Xavier and told them if the kid doesn't be quiet about the dunk they will their team sponsorship.......I'm really starting to be turned off by Lebron and Nike....


Link?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^sounds like some balony. after doing a search, i see no link on the web.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't have a link the story (part abot nike "asking" the xavier student not to talk about it was on TMZ last night and was talked about on espn radio 1000 this morning.


----------

